# what do u think



## hondakillerZX (Aug 16, 2004)

im planning my new engine right now and im seeing how much i will need for my dream vg30et. i found this turbo site tell me what you think about this turbo. <http://www.mjmturbos.com/300zx84-89.htm>


----------



## Zen31ZR (Mar 24, 2004)

I think it's going to require modfication to the crossmember to fit. Don't forget where the turbo is located on the Z31......


----------



## hondakillerZX (Aug 16, 2004)

Zen31ZR said:


> I think it's going to require modfication to the crossmember to fit. Don't forget where the turbo is located on the Z31......


it says it is for the z31's i thought it would fit.


----------



## AZ-ZBum (Nov 21, 2004)

The truth is, he doesn't give any details about what he's trying to accomplish with his car. What does he want to do with it?

Dyno queen?
Drag racer?
Street racer?
Autocrosser?
etc.

Defining the owner wants will help determine the turbo needs.


----------



## Zen31ZR (Mar 24, 2004)

I'd like to know the supporting mods planned for use with this turbo. I'm also thinking a hybrid turbo would be a better choice. 

$695 isn't bad at all, but I'd have to question how well it was made, at that price. Seems to me $1200 is more the appropriate price for something like that. With turbos, you *do* get what you pay for. About 4 years ago, I paid the same price for a 16G, which is about 1/2 the size.....


----------



## Zen31ZR (Mar 24, 2004)

You guys chill out or this thread will be closed.


----------



## hondakillerZX (Aug 16, 2004)

i was planning forged internals, retainer, maybe a cam, the turbo, intercooler, chip, z32 tt fuel pump, r200 diff, and injectors. thats what im thinking so far. im just gonna use it as a street car, a little track time too, not gonna be a drift car. do u know any other turbos i should look at, i was just looking at these because they were specifically made for the z31.


----------



## JAMESZ (Mar 12, 2004)

hondakillerZX said:


> i was planning forged internals, retainer, maybe a cam, the turbo, intercooler, chip, z32 tt fuel pump, r200 diff, and injectors. thats what im thinking so far. im just gonna use it as a street car, a little track time too, not gonna be a drift car. do u know any other turbos i should look at, i was just looking at these because they were specifically made for the z31.


Don't waste your money on that...get a GT series turbo. How much power do you want?


----------



## hondakillerZX (Aug 16, 2004)

350hp-400hp. torque numbers around there too


----------



## JAMESZ (Mar 12, 2004)

hondakillerZX said:


> 350hp-400hp. torque numbers around there too


https://www.amzperformance.com/z31/...category_id=af3e107d9f73a3e6e9d9bf931bde6d86&


I'm running a GT35/40R on my new set-up, but that is overkill if you don't want to make to much more then 400. 

You do realize that of the mods you listed there is a JWT package that will make that power?


----------



## hondakillerZX (Aug 16, 2004)

what does it include and how much does it cost


----------



## AZ-ZBum (Nov 21, 2004)

hondakillerZX said:


> what does it include and how much does it cost


http://www.jimwolftechnology.com


----------

